# Vote for the most useful tutorials



## theraven (Apr 14, 2005)

vote for the most useful and your favorite tutorials ...
we'll make them sticky 
NOTE : plz be sensible before voting

only a couple of the tuts will be made sticky ...
ONLY THE MOST USEFUL ONES !


----------



## digen (Apr 14, 2005)

Off the lot my vote for enoon's two really helpful tutorials.
1.HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system
2.HOWTO - Recover lost Windows 2000/XP/2003 Admin Passwords

The first one is the best & I feel it really deserves a sticky.Rest is upto the mods to decide.


----------



## swatkat (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, i will go with Digen, "HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system" deserves to be a Sticky!

People, plz vote, let's make Forum better!!!!


----------



## alib_i (Apr 15, 2005)

im coming back to this place after a long time
and i see i lot of changes
of all those changes, i think this is the best i cud have imagined.
Hail the person whu came up with the idea of tutorials section.

I just looked over the section .. and i think most of the tutorials are well written and very helpful

:thumbsup:


----------



## kl_ravi (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll Vote for this one

Swatkat,

You may also want to post a detailed tutorial to..... 

get rid of spyware/malware 
tweak the system to get maximum efficiency
get rid of unwanted files from the HDD
Secure the PC from viruses/worms/attacks etc

If all the above information along with download links are available at one place, then it will surely be the NO.1


----------



## theraven (Apr 15, 2005)

stickied HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system


----------



## mohit (Apr 20, 2005)

swatkat had posted a tutorial on making a complete free system security suite , i cant find the link though as the search function of the form is not working , i think that was a very very helpful tutorial. thanx swatkat . can u post the link ? i suggest it shud become a sticky.


----------



## Saharika (Apr 26, 2005)

and next thing to see i think is how original is the post 
other wise a person can paste a whole site here(may be microsof.com) and be best tutorials.
I think member should encourage the people who work hard to post a geniue tutorials.
Just what i think.
thanks
saha.


----------



## dreams (May 2, 2005)

My vote goes 2..

Converting a Black & White Picture to Color by NikhilVerma..

Cos i hv heard people are converting old pictures 2 color.. and i tought it must be very tough job.. but after cing the tuts i was amazed and wondered how simple it was..

@NikhilVerma
Kudos 2 u m8..

..nJoy..


----------



## enoonmai (May 10, 2005)

If there are some that deserve to be made stickies, then they should be swatkat's posts on using HJT (considering the sheer number of people in the forum that are being told to run and post their HJT logs) and the one on the system security suite, considering how many people are actually getting their PCs infected. Maybe these info will actually help the people stay away from trouble and if they do get into trouble, they can take a look at the HJT post if they have any doubts about it. In fact, I really think sometimes that posting system configs and a recent HJT log should accompany most problems. Also, I don't think there should be a post on trying to read your HJT posts  yourself and fixing the errors as sometimes the newbies can take their whole system down by doing something they're not supposed to be doing simply because they're paranoid. Also, the posts by raven on sharing an Internet connection should be there, considering so many people asking for the same.


----------



## h4xbox (May 11, 2005)

all fotoshop tuts by nikil and goobi rock...except ripper by vj the "fool".

@ ennonmai: hjt threads if made sticky can cause ppl to make wrong decisions by random deletion or friggen actions.
I suggest somebody like raven can write a tut on hjt and mention the common names under which spy/ad/malware hide themselves.... Some easy techniques to sniff the trojan/downloaders etc.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 9, 2005)

b/w to color and sketch effect, just loved 'em


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

about phpbb forum


----------



## linardni (Jun 28, 2005)

I liked the photoshop tuturials archive by Goobimama fascinating... let it be sticky.


----------



## bsneha (Jul 11, 2005)

i think the tutorial posted by goobi are just gr8888..also NTFS to FAT 32 is good


----------



## rahulkay (Jul 24, 2005)

*My vote*

My vote goes to tutorial named "HOWTO: Canon PIXMA drivers in Linux"


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 30, 2005)

wut about mine...? the dataone sleep cool one?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 7, 2005)

my vote for this one
 A newbie's guide to Overclocking a Athlon XP CPU


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 15, 2005)

how about on animation using flash


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, i will go with "HOWTO - Protecting your Windows system"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 14, 2006)

Vishal G's ResHack Guide


----------



## prj15 (Mar 9, 2006)

I liked all the tutorials relating to Windows XP


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 29, 2006)

edit: fatbeing
You're not supposed to PASTE the best tutorial - just a link is more than enough


----------



## subraj (Mar 30, 2006)

i will go for flash gamers and basic  study os all program.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Apr 6, 2006)

how about basic tweaks and protecting your system.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2006)

I will say everything related to security and 

List of files to be hacked using resource hacker
Resource Hacker Tutorial
Fedora Core5

Tutorials related to getting started with linux

Aditya


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 5, 2006)

hmmm....
any tut by Vishal Gupta


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

vishal gupta's  TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial 

it is da best tut according to me, very creative,innovative person....... , even his signature is soo creative


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Aug 30, 2006)

swatkat,who are u man.u are a pro as far as computers are concerned.your tutorial regarding computer security is the best among all.why?
because if u are using internet through your computer(which everybody does) you have to make sure that your computer is secure against all the viruses and worms(etc.) present on net.

also i liked those tutorials which helped in increasing my computers efficiency.

i request to admins and mods of this forum to:
a)merge all the tutorials(threads) of photoshop into one.
b)merge all the tutorials(threads) of flash into one.
c)merge all the tutorials(threads) of computer security into one.(inlcude old threads also like of swatkat`s tutorial on computer security).

why i am saying this is because many tutorials which talk about different aspects of one topic are scattered everywhere.this makes the browsing experience very boring.so i think placing them under one heading will help people like us.

are mods/admins listening????????


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Oct 6, 2006)

my vote goes to "wanna create auto run cd


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 24, 2006)

Hide files inside JPG


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 30, 2006)

I think that Vishal Gupta's tutorial on REsource hacker deserves attention as well as to be stickied. The tutorial is really helpful and comprehensive.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 19, 2006)

Vishal Gupta's tuts and Goobi's tuts are AWESOME!!!!! paragkalra's tuts are really really cool when it comes to opensource stuff. I wrote one myself. Dunno if it will become a sticky


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

Seriously thinking, this thread dont work anymore


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 20, 2006)

How About Resource Hacker Tutor By Vishal


----------



## anilmail17 (Dec 15, 2006)

my vote to all tuts by vishal gupta


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

thank u guys!


----------



## Conroe (Dec 19, 2006)

Resource Hacker Tutorialby Vishal Gupta...the most useful tutorial..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 28, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Seriously thinking, this thread dont work anymore


True! Not a single of my tuts is Sticky


----------



## Ron (Jan 6, 2007)

aNY TUT bY VISTA


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't believe a tutorial is more important than other, each tutorial is useful for the need it satisfies.


But i do suggest that all copy-paste and links should be deleted, because this takes away the enthusiasm of original Posters, and makes the section too hard to perform a meaningful search.


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2007)

For Me It's 

Want it Shocked By KOOLBLUEZ


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with Kniwor, its easy to access a list & i find  most of the tutorial 
helpful in this sub-forum , it would be very nice if each tutorial link in one topic instead wasting of time searching pages of this sub-forum.


----------



## milnniki (Jul 10, 2007)

my vote is :
Vishal Gupts : ResHack Guide 
very very nice tut


----------

